# Marvell 88E8001 1GB nic w/2.16.19-r5 [SOLVED]

## __Jackal__

Has anyone got this card working using this kernel?  I've been trying since yesterday and have been unsuccessful.  lspci shows the card, however, if I try to load the module skge, it will not load.  Card works when booting to livecd (uses skge).  I"m in the process of building the rest of the system using the livecd, and a chrooted environment so I can at least get online and post output to get this resolved.  Any help in the meantime is appreciated!

Thanks

----------

## __Jackal__

Still unable to get the Marvell nic working, I'm getting this outout when starting eth0:

no loaded modules provide "default" (default_start)

I get the same output if I disable the Marvell, and put in a 3c59x card.  I have to start up the interface with a ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.15.3 to get it going.  I believe I have something wrong with my rc scripts.

----------

## wynn

Have you configured skge in to the kernel as a module?

```
Symbol: SKGE [=n]

Prompt: New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support

  Defined at drivers/net/Kconfig:2091

  Depends on: NET && NETDEVICES && !UML && PCI

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Network device support

        -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

          -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

  Selects: CRC32
```

You will need to enable "Network device support" if it isn't enabled and then go into "Ethernet (1000 Mbit)" and select "New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support" either as "m" (module) or "y" (builtin).

If you have made it a module, you should only need to run "make modules_install" otherwise "make && make modules_install".

When you boot, the module may or may not be automatically loaded depending on kernel autoloading and udev: run

```
ifconfig -a
```

to see if it has been loaded, if no eth0, run

```
modprobe -vv skge
```

and then run ifconfig again.

To get it setup, either configure it manually (from the QuickInstall Guide) *Quote:*   

> Alternatively, you can start networking manually. The following example assigns the IP address 192.168.1.10 to your PC and defines 192.168.1.1 as your router and name server.
> 
> Code Listing 2.4: Configure networking the manual way
> 
> ```
> ...

 You will need to change 192.168.1.1 if that isn't the address of your router.

Or run

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

which should do it for you. Perhaps try the manual way first as you can then see exactly what is being done.

----------

## __Jackal__

Well, with that advice, I was able to see the interface using ifconfig -a, give it an IP address, but I was not able to ping my default gw... move the cable to my backup card, and i was able to ping my gw.  THis appears to be a common problem with this card.

I'm not too concerned with the on board gb card, but I would like to get my 100mb card enabling at boot...

----------

## wynn

Is the gb card eth0?

You appear to have the module for your 100mb card, you can set it up using /etc/conf.d/net, configuring for eth1 and then change RC_PLUG_SERVICES="" in /etc/conf.d/rc to RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0" to suppress the gb card.

To get eth1 automatically started at boot, you should make the symlink /etc/init.d/eth1 -> /etc/init.d/lo and add it to the default runlevel (rc-update add net.eth1 default) â but I expect you know all that   :Smile: 

----------

## __Jackal__

 *wynn wrote:*   

> Is the gb card eth0?
> 
> You appear to have the module for your 100mb card, you can set it up using /etc/conf.d/net, configuring for eth1 and then change RC_PLUG_SERVICES="" in /etc/conf.d/rc to RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0" to suppress the gb card.
> 
> To get eth1 automatically started at boot, you should make the symlink /etc/init.d/eth1 -> /etc/init.d/lo and add it to the default runlevel (rc-update add net.eth1 default) â but I expect you know all that  

 

I believe that is where I messed up, the symbolic link.  I remember during the install, I had a typo when creating that link.  I'm not sure I corrected it.  The GB nic doesn't appear to work using that skge module.  WIth the steps above, I can assign it an ip, but I cannot ping out.  After some searching, this seems to be a common problem with the Marvell cards and the newer kernels.

The 100mb is eth0, and the gb is eth1, however, I'll probably just disable the gb nic and wait until the issues are worked out with it.

I'll try fixing the symlink when I get home... current, I can't access the box because when I try to start SSHD, it trys to bring up eth0 and gives me the same errors!

----------

## __Jackal__

ok, still getting the error!

```

gentoo init.d # ln -s net.lo net.eth0

gentoo init.d # rc-update add net.eth0 default

 * net.eth0 already installed in runlevel 'default'; skipping

gentoo init.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     default

 *     No loaded modules provide "default" (default_start)                          [ !! ]
```

ifconfig:

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:4B:2C:9F:50  

          inet addr:192.168.15.3  Bcast:192.168.15.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:50673739 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:202742 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3230260126 (3080.6 Mb)  TX bytes:34930599 (33.3 Mb)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xb000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:293 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:293 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:31492 (30.7 Kb)  TX bytes:31492 (30.7 Kb)
```

----------

## wynn

 *__Jackal__ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> gentoo init.d # ln -s net.lo net.eth0
> ...

 Very interesting!

"Bringing up eth0" seems to come from line 743 of /etc/init.d/net.lo and is followed by code which reads /etc/conf.d/net: could you post this file, please?

----------

## __Jackal__

Yea, I'm a dork...

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.15.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.15.255" )

config_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )
```

----------

## wynn

 *__Jackal__ wrote:*   

> Yea, I'm a dork...
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=( "192.168.15.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.15.255" )
> 
> ...

 Ummm .. does that mean you've solved it? Last line should be "routes_eth0"?

----------

## __Jackal__

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *__Jackal__ wrote:*   Yea, I'm a dork...
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=( "192.168.15.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.15.255" )
> 
> ...

 

I'm goint to try to start it up in a second.. I have something compiling now and don't want to get myself disconnected.

----------

## __Jackal__

After fixing default route in /etc/conf.d/net I'm still getting the same error.  I've never added a routes_eth0 before in working configs

here is the /etc/conf.d/net file on my router:

```
config_eth0="192.168.15.1 broadcast 192.168.15.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth1="dhcp"
```

----------

## wynn

 *__Jackal__ wrote:*   

> After fixing default route in /etc/conf.d/net I'm still getting the same error.  I've never added a routes_eth0 before in working configs

 It used to be called something else, I forget what. If you are still getting an error, could you post it, please?

 *__Jackal__ wrote:*   

> here is the /etc/conf.d/net file on my router:
> 
> ```
> config_eth0="192.168.15.1 broadcast 192.168.15.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> ...

 It needs to be

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.15.1 broadcast 192.168.15.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
```

It is important that you have equals-open paren-space-quotes ... and that it ends with quotes-space-close paren. It's fed directly to Bash and Bash will fail to construe it correctly if the format is out.

----------

## __Jackal__

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *__Jackal__ wrote:*   After fixing default route in /etc/conf.d/net I'm still getting the same error.  I've never added a routes_eth0 before in working configs It used to be called something else, I forget what. If you are still getting an error, could you post it, please?
> 
>  *__Jackal__ wrote:*   here is the /etc/conf.d/net file on my router:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That printout is from my router, which is working.  This is from the problem box:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.15.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.15.255" )

config_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.15.1" )
```

This is the error:

```
gentoo init.d # rc-update add net.eth0 default 

 * net.eth0 already installed in runlevel 'default'; skipping 

gentoo init.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start 

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                 [ ok ] 

 * Starting eth0 

 *   Bringing up eth0 

 *     default 

 *     No loaded modules provide "default" (default_start)                          [ !! ]
```

----------

## wynn

 *__Jackal__ wrote:*   

> This is from the problem box:
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=( "192.168.15.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.15.255" )
> 
> ...

 That's the error I thought had been corrected!

You need to change

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.15.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.15.255" )

config_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.15.1" )
```

to

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.15.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.15.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.15.1" )
```

----------

## __Jackal__

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *__Jackal__ wrote:*   This is from the problem box:
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=( "192.168.15.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.15.255" )
> 
> ...

 

That did it  :Smile:   Thanks!!!

THis is really only partially resolved, but I'm giving up on the issues with the Marvell Nic for now

----------

